# 5th Wheel Gooseneck Hitch?



## TarpinHill Jct. (Jun 30, 2008)

We traded our old tv - 2001 Silverado 1500 - for a







2007 Silverado 2500 4wd w/Duramax/Allison/short bed/extended cab







- and the new B&W Gooseneck Flip-over is getting installed today.

Does anyone have any experience with the Cody Gooseneck Cushion? I am considering it to cushion the hitch system and would like to hear from someone who uses it.

Thanks,


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

As our recently purchased TV came equipped with a B&W Turnball gooseneck hitch, I have been looking into the possibility of adapting a 5th wheel to be towed with a gooseneck rather then a standard 5th wheel hitch. We have a subscription to a camping magazine (sorry, can't remember what it is right now) and it had an article in this months issue about gooseneck adapters. As usual, when you get a bigger TV, you inevitably want a larger camper. I will be interested to hear how that works for you with the short bed truck as that is basically the same setup that we have.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Check with the manufacture of your trailer (assuming its a Keystone Outback but never sure) before you head this route. There are some manufactures that do not recommend them as it changes the physics that the RV wasn't designed for. Not all 5ers are created equal so you really need to talk to the manufacturer to get their advice. I do not recommend talking with the dealer unless they are going to give you the response from the manufacturer in writing. You don't want them to later void your frame warranty. We had this come up on another forum a while ago and here is the reply from guy that works in the RV industry, seems to make sense to me, "Just a simple matter of physics, as you drop the leverage point down around 16 inches with the gooseneck you are changing the fulcrum point also. This creates greater motion against the pin box connections (i.e. the frame work), whereas with the conventional hitch the lowest point is the pin connection area."


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Also consider that the general recommendation for short-bed trucks towing a 5'er is to use a slider hitch. You can't do a slider with a gooseneck.
Regards, Glenn


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I cant think of one rv frame maker that will give a frame warranty if using a GN hitch..

X2 on Yguy's post.

Carey


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

I know after reading all the post on a bunch of forums that it is not a good idea to pull with a goose neck adapter, but we do. Here is a picture if you can bring it up of what we have. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1254_39825.jpg I hope it works. the pic is in our album. we love it. It was installed by our dealer when we purchased the camper. I can not remember the name of it. If I can find it I will post it. Good luck with your research.


----------



## TarpinHill Jct. (Jun 30, 2008)

We had the same B&W Turnover hitch in the old TV. We went with a gooseneck adapter and the turnover hitch to make it easier to use the truck bed without removing a big heavy 5th wheel hitch. DW hauls quite a bit and I will not always be around to remove a 5th wheel hitch for her. I figure the Cody Gooseneck Cushion should make it easier on both the TV and the RV. Cody claims a 50% to 75% reduction in shock.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

GlenninTexas said:


> You can't do a slider with a gooseneck.


Several manufactures of the adapters have models that cause the trailer to set back, an example would be the RV2 pictured HERE. The article that I was talking about above came from this months issue of Trailer Life magazine. I guess before I would do this, I would want to get in writing, that it is okay by not only the coach manufacture, but the frame manufacture if different then the coach manufacture.


----------



## TarpinHill Jct. (Jun 30, 2008)

GlenninTexas said:


> Also consider that the general recommendation for short-bed trucks towing a 5'er is to use a slider hitch. You can't do a slider with a gooseneck.
> Regards, Glenn


Actually my previous TV was a short bed and I had no clearance problems with it. The front of the 5er is constructed smaller and presents no problems. As soon as I get caught up with spring yard work and honey-do list, I will hook up to the new TV and see how it works.

Ed


----------

